# Chronic or not



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Would two years 24/7 be considered Chronic? I guess I what i want to know what exactly is chronic and what would you have to be diagonised with to make it chronic?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> Would two years 24/7 be considered Chronic? I guess I what i want to know what exactly is chronic and what would you have to be diagonised with to make it chronic?


I'd say that it is chronic as soon as you're aware that you have it. People mention that almost everyone has atleast 1 episode of DP in their lives, being flu the most reason for it, but it's a very small loss of perception compared to our cases. I believe in this theory, because I remember now how I used to feel sort of DP'd when I had flu or when I was extremely anxious/depressed, but it was sort of a "state" that I would enter and leave right after I fixed what was causing it.


----------

